
Bose headphones are basically a spyware on your head - Classicaldj34
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/e2boh8/bose_headphones_are_basically_a_spyware_on_your/
======
maest
Yikes, this is really bad timing for Bose to get all this negative publicity.

See also
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/26/bose_firmware_borks...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/26/bose_firmware_borks_headphones/)

Christmas shopping is coming and I sitting on the fence regarding new
headphones, but I'm really unlikely to buy Bose now.

~~~
flak48
Sony makes the best noise cancelling headphones/earphones now anyway.
(assuming noise cancellation is important to you)

------
ncmncm
I would never, ever buy a Bose product.

Apparently the app uploads every single thing it can get access to, and you
have to install the app even to (!) turn noise canceling on and off.

------
diafygi
*if you use their app.

You don't have to use their app for day-to-day usage via Bluetooth, however,
they make it impossible to initially setup noise canceling functionality
without the app.

I'm extremely grateful that the Bluetooth protocol is broken up into specific
functions, so I know that if I connect my headphones/car/etc. via bt audio it
can't also send data to the cloud through my phone.

~~~
DoubleMalt
I never used the app and the button to cycle noise cancelling through
off/high/low works just fine. What am I missing?

~~~
dylz
This is only on v2. v1 can't do this otherwise.

------
algaeontoast
Well, guess I need to destroy my Bose headphones now...

